# 55 gallon for 100 dollars?



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I can get a 55 rectangular tank from my friend's friend for 100 dollars. It is a trustworthy source. Is that a good deal? 
It has comes with filter, rocks, heater, some big rocks to put in there, an air pump, and light. 
I just need to buy a stand for it, and I think that's the most expensive thing? I think the stand itself might empty my wallet, because a stand is reallly important for a tank of this size right? 

I have a fully planted tank at home so I'm not that new to fish keeping. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a pretty good deal with the extra's, especially if the light is plant ready. 

The stand is going to cost a few hundred $'s. Maybe you could build one yourself or have someone else to do so or by a used stand. Either way it will be cheaper than purchasing a new one.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I would build a stand for that tank, maybe $20 in material. Talk to someone in lumber/building materials at your local DIY or hardware store. Make it strong, paint it black or give it a nice stain.

But yea good price on the tank I agree


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

20 dollars in material ??? haha yea right....not gonna happen...
Wood is no longer cheap my friend, I quoted the wood for my 29 and it was well over
100 dollars... I just decided to buy one and got a good price for $75

As for that 55 gallon for 100 bucks thats a really good deal....I'd take it....

Btw I got a setup 29 gallon for sale, stand, tank, heater, filter etc... 
Going for cheap becuase of my upgrade, if someones intrested PM me...


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Revernance said:


> I can get a 55 rectangular tank from my friend's friend for 100 dollars. It is a trustworthy source. Is that a good deal?
> It has comes with filter, rocks, heater, some big rocks to put in there, an air pump, and light.
> I just need to buy a stand for it, and I think that's the most expensive thing? I think the stand itself might empty my wallet, because a stand is reallly important for a tank of this size right?
> 
> ...


That is pretty steep for a used 55 gallon unless it comes with some nice equipment. I just bought a 90 gallon reef ready (drilled with overflow by all glass), 40 gallon sump and stand for $150. What kind of filter/light is being included?......DC


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

diablocanine said:


> That is pretty steep for a used 55 gallon unless it comes with some nice equipment. I just bought a 90 gallon reef ready (drilled with overflow by all glass), 40 gallon sump and stand for $150. What kind of filter/light is being included?......DC


You wont find nothing that cheap in my area.... lmfao with 150 you'll probably get a stand for
a 90 gallon tank.... Im guessing this stuff is used ?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The value of the 55 gallon setup depends entirely on what filter and light are included. Just a bare 55 gallon used tank shouldn't cost more than $60-$75, from what I have seen for sale on Craigslist. But, a good light could cost that much too, and a good canister filter wouldn't be much less than that. Getting all 3 for $100 could be a very good deal.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i'll second the filter and light comment. 
if the tank has great lights/filter then it could be a steal.
decide what you're actually going to do with the tank before you buy it.
will you need to replace the filter and light (if the equipment doesn't suit your needs)?
if so then its probably not a great deal. 
but if you're looking to do something simple then it's alright.

wooded stands are very expensive for tanks and cost alot more than the tank itself.
if you want to save money, i suggest asking your lfs about getting an iron stand.
i bought 75 gallon tank from my lfs, but couldn't afford a wooded stand so they 
suggested i get an iron one. it arrived on the very next shipment they had. i only paid $60 it. it's not as nice as a wooden one but it gets the job done.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I could build a stand for roughly $20. Which is why I suggested painting it black or putting a good stain on it. If you assumed I meant oak, well theres the difference lol. Pine, can hold weight and isnt very expensive. All wood looks great painted black with high gloss finish...


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

Unless you know someone with scrab lumber, you have some extra lying around, or you buy in bulk, you cannot build a 55g stand for 20 bucks. 2 4'x2' will be 15-20 bucks already.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

fishscale said:


> Unless you know someone with scrab lumber, you have some extra lying around, or you buy in bulk, you cannot build a 55g stand for 20 bucks. 2 4'x2' will be 15-20 bucks already.


I haven't priced 3/4" MDF lately, but you can build a stand from one sheet of it. You would go past $20 when you decided to put a door on the stand - hinges alone would eat up a good chunk of the money.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

If the $100 seems like a good deal to you go for it. Buying a used tank (that isn't real old or is all beat up) with a bunch of extras that you can use is generally a good way to get a tank.

The $100 is a small part of what the tank will eventually cost.

Building a four foot tank stand, for twenty bucks is a bit of a stretch, it can be done, but with a lot of qualification. Hoppy (who is as much of an expert on woodworking that you will find) is right. A 4 X 8 sheet of MDF will do it but you better know what you are about and once you add a door and coat it the cost can be a bit more. Nothing nicer though than doin yer own.

A bit of unsolicited advice. Get a new 75 that has 18 inches from front to back. The larger footprint is a lot easier to work in and you can put a lot more plants in it than the 12 inch 55. The 55 can still be useful and the extras might be worth it anyway.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I was speaking in relation to a Wrought Iron stand, which last time i checked had no doors or drawers. If you settle for a stand with no amenities, then build one. 6 - 2"x4"x8' boards will support a 200 gallon full. If your going to set it up in your living room or something you might buy a stand lol, however, don't think OMG this guy would just throw some wood together, a black bedsheet goes a long way. Give me the measurements, and I will price out the stand. I am the General Manager for a construction co., it's what I do.

All I'm saying is this hobby costs a heck of alot, and when I can save money I do. You buy a new stand when you buy a new tank, IMO.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Mr. Fish said:


> You wont find nothing that cheap in my area.... lmfao with 150 you'll probably get a stand for
> a 90 gallon tank.... Im guessing this stuff is used ?


The stuff I bought was used but less than a year old, the 90 alone retails for $320 new so I jumped on it. Several retailers here often sell tanks up to 75 gallons for a buck a gallon new.......DC


----------

